# First aid training Bangkok



## joelimanol (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,
Does anyone knows about a place to attend a first aid training course in Bangkok? I would like to learn how to administer CPR and how to use a defibrillator.
Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joelimanol said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone knows about a place to attend a first aid training course in Bangkok? I would like to learn how to administer CPR and how to use a defibrillator.
> Thanks


Using a defibrillator would be considered "Advanced life support." Training and access to the equipment would likely not be possible.
CPR training on the other hand would likely be given through classes at a local hospital where you are. Best to call or visit larger hospitals for classes and costs.


----------



## crismos (Nov 24, 2015)

*First Aid Training Bangkok*

Hi, I have been attending a first aid training course here in Bangkok with "Bangkok First Aid" last month. It was very good, very practical course. I got a first aid certification which is internationally recognized. I recommend it. They are located in Asok Montri Road. You can contact them at bkkfirstaid[at]gmail.com or have a look at bangkokfirstaid.com
Hope that it can help you. Good luck.


----------



## joelimanol (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,
Thanks for your reply.
How long does that course last? Does Bangkok First Aid teach in Thai? My Thai girlfriend would like to join a first aid course too. Do they teach how to use a defibrillator? I will have a look at the link that you provide me.
Many thanks


----------

